# Shooting Cans at 10 meters/ 60 seconds



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sure this has to be somewhere on this forum but I couldn't find it.

Messing around in the warehouse we managed to hit 10 cans at 10 meters in 42 seconds.

The World Record is 13 in 60 seconds by Michael McClure set in 2013 correct?

Was hoping other people would try this:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe someone said it now is 25 cans in one minute. There is no video up about it ,but on the Guinness book world records site. That is the new record. Nice slinging to. :thumbsup:

This thred covered the record holder and someone wanting to beat it. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47263-my-journey-to-beating-the-guinness-world-records-with-a-slingshot/

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Yup 25 i heard!


----------



## chengdudakeqi (Apr 22, 2016)

china shanghai AIHua-QIU...25 ====60s .china name qiu ai hua


----------



## chengdudakeqi (Apr 22, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> I believe someone said it now is 25 cans in one minute. There is no video up about it ,but on the Guinness book world records site. That is the new record. Nice slinging to. :thumbsup:
> 
> This thred covered the record holder and someone wanting to beat it. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47263-my-journey-to-beating-the-guinness-world-records-with-a-slingshot/
> 
> ...


youtube ,.name::shoot


----------



## chengdudakeqi (Apr 22, 2016)

youtube name::shoot................... ..have video..about the 25 cans in one minute


----------



## chengdudakeqi (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## chengdudakeqi (Apr 22, 2016)

:


----------



## chengdudakeqi (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

DAMMMMMMMM.....Only missed when someone spoke! Whoof!

Also, his ammo 'delivery' was awesome!


----------

